# COUNTESS 62155, Milford and Liverpool



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks to Bryan Richards I've discovered a "new" Milford registered trawler: COUNTESS 62155, built 1870, 34 tons net.

The only other information I have on her is that her crew of 8 signed on and off at Liverpool between January and December 1885, and her skipper at that time was William Daniels (02288). She isn't listed as a Milford registration in Olsen's 1892 edition.

I'd be very grateful for any further information on her.

Barry


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

More on the COUNTESS, from "The Times", Friday, May 11, 1883:

"LATEST SHIPPING INTELLIGENCE
(From Lloyd's)
Wrecks and Casualties

...
The Esmeralda, fishing trawler of Milford, landed at Dunmore East yesterday the crew of the Countess, trawler, of Milford, which vessel was abandoned 35 miles S.S.W. of Hook Tower, full of water."

I assume she was salvaged, in the light of her 1885 Liverpool crew engagements.

Barry


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Bryan has passed on more info on the COUNTESS.

Her PRN was M18, and her owners was James Derryhouse, 13 Buckingham Rd., Tuebrook, Liverpool.

I'd still like to know whether her original owner was from Milford, and what her fate was.

Barry


----------

